# Really Nervous about going back to college



## Sharon Smith (Aug 15, 2013)

I feel so sick about going back to college this Fall. Last semester I had 3 really loud, aggressive roommates who harassed me all year and I'm afraid the same thing will happen again. Has anyone ever experienced this? How do people deal with roommates? The thought of living with other people, especially these types of people again is making me physically sick. They're always making fun of me for being so quiet.


----------



## AstralOwl (Aug 15, 2013)

Ugh you're not alone. I'm going to be a freshman and I move in 8 days from now. It's 5 in the morning and I'm still wide awake. Everyone's saying how they can't wait for college to start. I'm so terrified. I wish I had longer.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

To say the least, I am absolutely petrified. I'm having a harder time going to sleep at night, and there are days where I just think about how well I will fare in college and I just start getting cold sweats like nobody else's business. I'm going to be a freshman in the fall, too. I'm moving in 16 days. I think that my low self-esteem, my absolutely corroded sense of self-confidence, my social ineptitude, my lack of social experience and my naive, childlike demeanor will put me at a heavy disadvantage. I can't see why anybody should ever like me. To put it bluntly, I'm not looking forward to it.

I really wish I had it in me to make the most out of these years but after having my high school years be robbed, I just don't know if I can do that. Not now that I'm exceptionally inferior in regards to social skills with all my peers being on an entirely different plane of aptitude than me.


----------



## Sharon Smith (Aug 15, 2013)

@Big Blue Moon: I hope you have a good college experience; I know how you feel though. Good luck!


----------



## sundays (Jan 11, 2011)

im going to be starting college in 2 weeks. i've already had contact with my 2 other roommates, and i feel like they've teamed up behind my back. one of the girls sent this passive aggressive text message to me and it really hurt my feelings. i was excited about college and now im really stressed and nervous. i havent felt this way since i started high school.


----------



## AstralOwl (Aug 15, 2013)

Sundays, are you sure youre not reading too much into that text? I know from experience that social anxiety can cause us to imagine the worst case scenario. I'm not saying it wasn't passive aggressive. I wouldn't know. But even if they are superficial enough to make their minds up about you before they meet you in person, don't take it personally. If that's really what's going on, then they're just a couple of *****es who don't deserve your friendship. Hopefully that's not the case though.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I went back to college yesterday. It went a whole lot better than I thought it would. Seriously, don't think of all the bad things that can happen. I'm sure you'll have better roommates this time.


----------



## shylife2003 (Aug 20, 2013)

I went back to college yesterday. Each year I have had new roommates and I enjoyed and loved them all. I didn't go out with them as much, but I had a great time! It's not that bad because I don't even see most of them at all. You just have to be yourself. They can love you or hate you, but you can and will never let them phase you.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry you had to deal with that. Why not go to college in your own hometown and still live under your parents roof?? that would be a better option for you. Staying with these kind of room mates will just screw up your studies. This is why I would never want to go out of town for college. Meaning I would have to live in a freakin small room with a total stranger. Ew.


----------

